# Virgin Media



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Quick question

Virgin media have been installing fibre around my neck of the woods and had a cold call from a Virgin Media sales guy.
Currently with Sky for TV, BT for landline and Plusnet (80Mb link and unlimited bandwidth) for Internet - just over £100 a month.

Virgin are offering the V6 box for TV, them for the landline and also their 200mb link for the net, not sure about download amount - all for £65 a month.

Question is, are any of you with Virgin media and are they any good???

Cheers


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Have you compared the price to Sky providing TV, broadband and phone? Your current combo is just about the worst way of doing it from a cost perspective.

Can't comment on the internet side of things, but the sky box is way better than anything from VM.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Is that £65 / month an introductionary offer? Does it cover the forthcoming Virgin price increase? Does it include all the extra channels you might want?
If you want Sky Sports or Movie that will up the price significantly. 
Where Virgin does better than others is in consistency of promised bandwidth and TV signal quality. Also as all the equipment is rented from them there's no maintenance costs. However they are possibly a bit dearer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Thought the new sky Q box was rented so no maintenance charges...

I just call sky occasionally and say I'm looking at moving to Virgin or BT. They nearly always give a better deal.

Have looked at others but find Sky has best package, we watch Sky Atlantic a lot, and the new Q box is pretty good, plus got 2 repeater sets (multi room) thrown in for free...


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> Is that £65 / month an introductionary offer? Does it cover the forthcoming Virgin price increase? Does it include all the extra channels you might want?
> If you want Sky Sports or Movie that will up the price significantly.
> Where Virgin does better than others is in consistency of promised bandwidth and TV signal quality. Also as all the equipment is rented from them there's no maintenance costs. However they are possibly a bit dearer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


£65 for 12 months.
On the 11th month, before thet renewal you ring them up and re-negotiate - if you don't re-negotiate it goes up to £90 per month - still less than what I am paying now.
Includes BT sport and Sky Cinema.
Have looked around and I know the Virgin media player is not as good as the Sky box from an aesthetic point but at the end of the day they record and play back etc.

If anything, with Showbox etc, might even remove the Cinema part from the package....

Anyone on here using Virgin - any good??


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

gninnam said:


> Quick question
> 
> Virgin media have been installing fibre around my neck of the woods and had a cold call from a Virgin Media sales guy.
> Currently with Sky for TV, BT for landline and Plusnet (80Mb link and unlimited bandwidth) for Internet - just over £100 a month.
> ...


Been with them for years. Don't have the movie channels as I have a decent XBMC box, I have HD, the new v6 box was upgraded a few weeks ago and it's fine, does what it says on the tin.

This was my iPad over wifi this morning.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Roller Skate said:


> Been with them for years. Don't have the movie channels as I have a decent XBMC box, I have HD, the new v6 box was upgraded a few weeks ago and it's fine, does what it says on the tin.
> 
> This was my iPad over wifi this morning.


Thanks for this - have you had to use the support at all as wondering what they are like.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Spandex said:


> Have you compared the price to Sky providing TV, broadband and phone? Your current combo is just about the worst way of doing it from a cost perspective.
> 
> Can't comment on the internet side of things, but the sky box is way better than anything from VM.


I know the Sky box is way better but most of the time you know what you need to do and how to get there so over time you will probably accept it for what it is (did I just type that!!!).


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I do not see the attraction of these boxes that can record 6 channels at the same time. I'm lucky if I find 6 programmes worth watching across a whole of an evening never mind all on at the same time. :?


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

gninnam said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > Been with them for years. Don't have the movie channels as I have a decent XBMC box, I have HD, the new v6 box was upgraded a few weeks ago and it's fine, does what it says on the tin.
> ...


Been good with me ... had a latency issue when playing Halo online, somebody out in a few days, turned up on time etc.

They used to be shit in fairness, but they've upped their game.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> I do not see the attraction of these boxes that can record 6 channels at the same time. I'm lucky if I find 6 programmes worth watching across a whole of an evening never mind all on at the same time. :?


You say that but ... all the good stuff seems to be on at the same time and Mrs Skate has so much crime she records 6 still isn't enough, we still get conflicts. Only downside is it's still 100gb, in HD, that doesn't go far, but you can add an additional hard drive.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Roller Skate said:


> Been good with me ... had a latency issue when playing Halo online, somebody out in a few days, turned up on time etc.
> 
> They used to be shit in fairness, but they've upped their game.


Thanks - sounding more promising then.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> I do not see the attraction of these boxes that can record 6 channels at the same time. I'm lucky if I find 6 programmes worth watching across a whole of an evening never mind all on at the same time. :?


Like Skate - my wife records a lot of rubbish so she could now record even more rubbish at the same time


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

gninnam said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not see the attraction of these boxes that can record 6 channels at the same time. I'm lucky if I find 6 programmes worth watching across a whole of an evening never mind all on at the same time. :?
> ...


 :lol: That sounds like a good argument for having just a one channel recorder.

Had very few problems over the years. The last time I had to call them I got thru quite quickly and they sent an engineer out 2 days later with a replacement box. Mind you people I know with Sky seem to have very few problems either.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> [
> :lol: That sounds like a good argument for having just a one channel recorder.
> 
> Had very few problems over the years. The last time I had to call them I got thru quite quickly and they sent an engineer out 2 days later with a replacement box. Mind you people I know with Sky seem to have very few problems either.


True with the Sky problems.
Been with Sky since the middle 90's and next to no issues - same with BT and Plusnet so always a gamble to move.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

gninnam said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


But when you do get a problem with SKY it going to cost you!

I have just got my monthly cost reduced due to the imminent increase from Virgin, My package is currently £115/month for tv(everything bar movies), phone, 200mb broadband. Letter saying its going up £3.99, rung them and got the same deal as above for £99/month.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

After all that I didn't do it!!!!

My other half said no - to many of people she knows on Facebook who have had nothing but trouble with Virgin to resolve things and also missing a few important (to her) channels you don't get on Virgin (such as Sky Atlantic) 

Will ring Sky and tell them that Virgin fibre has been put in on my street and see if they can waggle on the cost!
Will do the same with Plusnet.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

gninnam said:


> Will ring Sky and tell them that Virgin fibre has been put in on my street and see if they can waggle on the cost!
> Will do the same with Plusnet.


Why don't you see what bundles Sky will do? It makes no sense paying a separate ISP for broadband when Sky will charge you less as part of a bundle for an identical service (realistically, if it's coming in over the same copper then you're not going to see much difference in performance between companies).

Regardless which you choose between VM and Sky, you'll be better off financially getting everything from one place.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Spandex said:


> Why don't you see what bundles Sky will do? It makes no sense paying a separate ISP for broadband when Sky will charge you less as part of a bundle for an identical service (realistically, if it's coming in over the same copper then you're not going to see much difference in performance between companies).
> 
> Regardless which you choose between VM and Sky, you'll be better off financially getting everything from one place.


Aye


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

If virgin media are in your area then jump ship, they're in a different league to sky/bt. Currently paying £52/month for 100mb broadband, line-rental and L package TV. Got a loyalty discount when I moved (I was going to cancel) and it was £35/month for the above for the first year.

If you already have your sky dish etc then you have the option to go back as a new customer for the discounts if after 18 months you dont get on with vm


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Another thing with VM (I dont know if it's the same as sky etc), decent offers on mobile phone tariffs for existing customers, iPhone8, no upfront cost, not a bad tariff, £27/month. Like sky, they give big discounts because they want to provide _all_ of your services.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

ashfinlayson said:


> If virgin media are in your area then jump ship, they're in a different league to sky/bt. Currently paying £52/month for 100mb broadband, line-rental and L package TV. Got a loyalty discount when I moved (I was going to cancel) and it was £35/month for the above for the first year.
> 
> If you already have your sky dish etc then you have the option to go back as a new customer for the discounts if after 18 months you dont get on with vm


Thanks for the info.
But the wife says no.
Think I will give it 6 months and see who in the street has moved and how it is working for them!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

ZephyR2 said:


> I do not see the attraction of these boxes that can record 6 channels at the same time. I'm lucky if I find 6 programmes worth watching across a whole of an evening never mind all on at the same time. :?


I might watch six TV programs per year. I see even less of the point of such boxes. Too many things to do.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

gninnam said:


> ashfinlayson said:
> 
> 
> > If virgin media are in your area then jump ship, they're in a different league to sky/bt. Currently paying £52/month for 100mb broadband, line-rental and L package TV. Got a loyalty discount when I moved (I was going to cancel) and it was £35/month for the above for the first year.
> ...


 :lol:


----------

